# Tony's Great Adventure



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*For Dee...
In commemoration of
Tony's Great Adventure

​*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oh, Deb, it's perfect!!! 
Thank you so much! Tony finds it amusing too *


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Well done,Deb!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I loved the pic, Tony surely deserves it for being such a clever boy and ask for help.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


aluz said:



I loved the pic, Tony surely deserves it for being such a clever boy and ask for help. 

Click to expand...

Yes, he is a clever boy. And a lucky one too to come across such a kind and caring man who helped him.
I now know for a fact that my cockatiels do not want to live outside in the wild. They have been too domesticated. Tony has been so relaxed since he came home. That's all he wants - to hang out with his humans.*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Is this the good samaritan who found Tony?

Should you lose Tony again, god forbid, we now know what to use as bait to get him back!:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Jedikeet said:



Is this the good samaritan who found Tony?

Should you lose Tony again, god forbid, we now know what to use as bait to get him back!:laughing::thumbsup:

Click to expand...

No that is not the picture of the person who rescued Tony . And you are right, chips are a good bait lol*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh great job Deb!! and what a huge relief to have him back Dee!!


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Great work Deb. I think this is one for this month's competition


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Didoushkaya said:



Great work Deb. I think this is one for this month's competition 

Click to expand...

Except for the fact that the picture doesn't comply with any of the Budgie of the Month rules, you would be right. :laughing:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> Except for the fact that the picture doesn't comply with any of the Budgie of the Month rules, you would be right. :laughing:*


Deb this picture is just so great, Tony says "rules are meant to be broken" :laughing:


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> Except for the fact that the picture doesn't comply with any of the Budgie of the Month rules, you would be right. :laughing:*


out:

Or maybe just consider a special entry?


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*DEB!!!
This is Superb!!! What a Great scene, and so Beautifully captured - Funny and sublime!*


----------

